# SOPRANO TOURNAMENT: (Round 1, Match 2): Radvanovsky vs Sutherland



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Sondra Radvanovsky, Canada, 1969-






Joan Sutherland, Australia, 1926-2010






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll give it to Sondra: she does an ok job in this aria. She is better than usual at the coloratura and her high E is wonderful. But then one hears Sutherland. Yes, Callas is more insightful. But Sutherland's voice is more beautiful than Sondra or Callas and the coloratura is as good as Callas and the high E is much much better. I would not want to be without Sutherland or Callas singing this aria. Both have their strengths. Sondra doesn't stand a chance against these two giants BUT we are lucky to have her singing today. Raisa might have the most thrilling trill, but not by much.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Sutherland is an easy choice here and, this having been recorded at the time she still sang words, I enjoy her version enormously. Radvanovsky's coloratura is nowhere near as accurate and she misses the little grace notes which both Callas and Sutherland articulate so nimbly and naturally. Incidentally, Radvanovsky sounds as if she was recorded in an aircraft carrier. Radvanovsky isn't bad, but all three of the other ladies we have heard in this aria up to now are so much better.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I voted for Sutherland as she sings closer to what Verdi actually wrote, is more musical and has more feeling than Radvanovsky. Did Radvanovsky attempt a trill and then decide against it or was she put off by swallowing a fly?

That said, I enjoyed the Radvanovsky version more than I thought I would and she has more legato than I expected.

N.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Diction/articulation takes the backseat in this comparison, oh well 
I'll pick Sutherland in a heartbeat: at this tempo the coloratura is precise and fluid, a perfect showpiece!
Radvanovsky just cannot compete even at much slower tempo: many lines are blurred and the tone becomes "sandy" which possibly means it costs her some extra effort to get through lots of 1/16 and grace notes. Was she having a cold start? I do not know, but it just does not work for my ears.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Azol said:


> Diction/articulation takes the backseat in this comparison, oh well
> I'll pick Sutherland in a heartbeat: at this tempo the coloratura is precise and fluid, a perfect showpiece!
> Radvanovsky just cannot compete even at much slower tempo: many lines are blurred and the tone becomes "sandy" which possibly means it costs her some extra effort to get through lots of 1/16 and grace notes. Was she having a cold start? I do not know, but it just does not work for my ears.


I think this is taken from her Verdi arias recital, which I tried listening to on Spotify. The acoustics didn't help, but I couldn't get through to the end, the singing was all just too hard and unrelenting. It was a relief to turn to Caballé's recital of Verdi Rarities, recorded when she was at the top of her game.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Poor Sondra was given an aria that doesn't stand a chance next to La Stupenda. First of all her tempo was slower than I would have liked for that aria and secondly she had a more "heavy hand" instead of the light, more whimsical approach of Sutherland. Both trills were just fine and Sondra did have a magnificent high note, but Sutherland remains supreme in this one for me.
Now go ahead and put Radvan with Joanie in "D'amor sull' ali rosee" and see what happens!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Now go ahead and put Radvan with Joanie in "D'amor sull' ali rosee" and see what happens!!!!!!!


Callas would win. :devil:


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Radvanovsky is a totally capable singer, but for all her talents I just don't find her voice pleasing. Sutherland via first round KO. One phrase was all it took.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Yup. Joan. No contest.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Well, I really wanted to give this to Sondra, let's face it she's one of the best around at the moment. I'm not sure why, but on that performance she lacked a lot of her usual energy and expression. As someone has previously said, not a pleasing performance at all.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Callas would win. :devil:


You know what? I am beginning to get "Callas'd out". It's beginning to look like some kind of worshipping 
groupie thing.
I too think she's simply marvelous and one of my top favorites but there are other singers and I didn't even mention her name in my post.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> You know what? I am beginning to get "Callas'd out". It's beginning to look like some kind of worshipping
> groupie thing.
> I too think she's simply marvelous and one of my top favorites but there are other singers and I didn't even mention her name in my post.


Well it was in the manner of a joke. I thought my devil emoji would have made that clear. Evidently I was wrong.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I prefer Sutherland for an overall more pleasant voice and better trills.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I've obviously only caught Radvanovsky on off nights as this example of her singing finds her in better shape than when I have heard her live, yet those more familiar with her find this recording below par. I will have to give her another chance.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Well it was in the manner of a joke. I thought my devil emoji would have made that clear. Evidently I was wrong.


No Tsaras, you weren't wrong. That emoji of mine should also have told the tale. It's not your post, although it's the one that prompted my response. They are constant and from very astute posters.
It almost seems like a teenage fan club.
I'm not the least bit angry, just kind of bewildered. 
I love Maria but doggone, give it a break people!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> No Tsaras, you weren't wrong. That emoji of mine should also have told the tale. It's not your post, although it's the one that prompted my response. They are constant and from very astute posters.
> It almost seems like a teenage fan club.
> I'm not the least bit angry, just kind of bewildered.
> I love Maria but doggone, give it a break people!


Maybe I should have said Ponselle or Leontyne Price. It would have worked just as well.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Maybe I should have said Ponselle or Leontyne Price. It would have worked just as well.


It happens in online communication, but in my experience an emoji is sometimes a poor substitute for being able to see someone's face when a point is communicated unfortunately and on the other hand sometimes when some people make responses to someone's statements they are not able to communicate in a sentence the whole pent up experience around an issue brought up that references many many other reactions to some similar statements over time. Sometimes people are reacting to an issue that touches a deep nerve. Just my two cents.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> It happens in online communication, but in my experience an emoji is sometimes a poor substitute for being able to see someone's face when a point is communicated unfortunately and on the other hand sometimes when some people make responses to someone's statements they are not able to communicate in a sentence the whole pent up experience around an issue brought up that references many many other reactions to some similar statements over time. Sometimes people are reacting to an issue that touches a deep nerve. Just my two cents.


:tiphat:

Yeah, emojis don't always succeed in the jobs we assign them.  I always wonder how my sense of humor comes across online, but I don't let it inhibit me too much.

On another matter, here are a few things you may find a use for:

*, : ; .


*


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

Joan is the queen in this aria. Callas and Sondra pale besides La Stupenda.


----------

